# Favorite Treats?



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

What are some of your pups favorite treats? Bella will eat just about anything, but Skynyrd is as picky as they come. I'd like to get something that they will both enjoy, but there are so many options and I can't decide what to try first.
Also, anything available in a "big dog" size as well would be great, as Roxy will invariably scarf up the little stuff too, if I don't give her the exact same thing.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Firstly, absolutely NOTHING made in China, dogs have been dying left right & centre from toxic Chinese treats - the FDA are aware but have not recalled.

Mine adore:

Bully Sticks (come from tiny to huge)

Lamb Ears

Pork Ear Strips

Lamb Lung Puffs

Home-made dehydrated jerky (chicken, beef, roo) as well as liver & kidney, this is the only way I can get them to take it.

Cow toes/hooves - super cheap and last for a very long time

All varieties of tendons

They're not overly keen on fish egg jerky or dehydrated whitebait etc, but I feed them to top up their Omegas.

I wish more than anything we could get the Yak Cheese treats over here


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

...lamb lung puffs...sounds interesting lol.
The whole bha/bht thing scares the bejeezus out of me, which is a big part of why I am in the market for new treats. They were getting beggin strips, I could just kick myself for even letting them have one! They have had to make due with cooked chicken for the past few months now, because I keep forgeting to actually order something, and on top if it when I do get around to shopping there are just so many options that I give up. I never thought to make jerky, what a great idea. I usually just bake it, or throw a chicken on the rotisserie. I just can't bring myself to hand over raw chicken lol.
Thank you so much for the suggestions, that actually narrows it down a lot. The bully sticks sound good, the different sizes are a plus! And now I am dying to see what a lamb lung puff looks like.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I hope you can get lamb puff over there, maybe not, because Australia & NZ have more sheep than people  It's featherweight, in little cubes or longer pieces, doesn't smell bad and they go crazy for them - 'tis the only thing my 4 actually love. They chew and savour each morsel, but it's certainly not a long lasting treat by any stretch of the imagination, a couple of minutes & it's gone. I break mine up into tiny pieces & use for training.

I bought an el cheap dehydrator from ebay with 12 trays, but up mountains & mountains of meat than, when it's done is just a measly little pile of morsels that go into those rubber seal french & italian jars with the wire contraption to close the lid and they stay perfect for a long time. As soon as they hear that wire click back it sounds like a herd of turtles galloping from one end of the house to the other bless them.

I would love to try my own cheese treats that are supposed to go rock hard & last forever but I'm worried mine would come out too soft and be edible rather than chewable and I don't believe in giving too much cheese so that could be a problem.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie loves any soft treat, and of course is a fan of bully sticks, dehydrated chicken feet, etc. I bought two huge bags of those lung puffs for her because they were on sale, but she wouldn't eat them! I gave them to my friend who has a mastiff boxer who eats anything.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

The only treats Jaxx gets is Ziwipeak Vension Treats and dehydrated beef liver.

He gets tiny pieces of the ZP treats when we are training and the dehydrated beef liver in his JW holee ball when he is hyper and I need to work on school work It is a great distraction for him because he will work on it for a while to get the beef liver out of the ball. It used to take him an hour to get it out now he is down to about 20 minutes.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Mines like anything! Thats the bad part but the good part is i give them bully sticks, zukes, organic biscuits, pet botanics, pig ear, home made dehydrated jerky, and yak chew!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine like the ZiwiPeak treats the best. I recently bought some Honest Kitchen buffalo/blueberry treats and they like those too! They get bully sticks and himalayan chews for chewing on.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Well I hope you can get lamb puff over there, maybe not, because Australia & NZ have more sheep than people  It's featherweight, in little cubes or longer pieces, doesn't smell bad and they go crazy for them - 'tis the only thing my 4 actually love. They chew and savour each morsel, but it's certainly not a long lasting treat by any stretch of the imagination, a couple of minutes & it's gone. I break mine up into tiny pieces & use for training.


I have found lamb lung puffs over here, my chis think they are delicious! The kind I bought were a little hard to break apart, so I didn't purchase them again.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I have found lamb lung puffs over here, my chis think they are delicious! The kind I bought were a little hard to break apart, so I didn't purchase them again.


I just put them between a pair of pliers and close the jaws 

Hehehe I've got an African Grey Parrot that's about to become a "treat" .... she's stalking around on my bed which puts her nose to nose with the Chis when they stand up on their back legs, and she's taunting them, bless her. Fortunately she knows she's got the upper hand and they would never hurt her, but hell it's funny to watch & she growls at me when I say, 'You gonna' be a puppy's prey treat Maddie?"


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Yay! found the lamb puffs on amazon. Can't wait to see what the pups think.


----------

